# Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 5, 2015)

```
<p><strong>*UPDATE*

</strong>As <a href="https://twitter.com/canonrumorsguy" target="_blank">some have pointed out on Twitter</a>, there doesn’t appear to be any mention of video features. While I do know the camera will have some video capabilities, that’s not the focus of this camera. I suspect this is a partial press release.</p>
<p><strong>Canon revolutionises resolution with the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R

</strong>London, UK, 6 February 2015 – Canon today transforms the EOS system with the arrival of the EOS 5DS and the EOS 5DS R – a new breed of ultra-high resolution full-frame DSLRs.</p>
<p>Breaking the boundaries of 35mm sensors,the new cameras offer the highest megapixels ever seen in a full frame sensor, an astonishing 50.6MP. Delivering unparalleled quality, the cameras provide an exceptional combination of resolution, responsiveness and durability, whether shooting landscapes, architecture, high fashion or portraiture, either personally or professionally. When nothing but the sharpest image is expected, the EOS 5DS R also features a low pass cancellation filter to maximise the sensor’s resolution and visible image quality.Alongside the new DSLRs, Canon also introduces the EF 11-24mm f/4L USM, the world’s widest-angle rectilinear zoom lens(1), the perfect companion for landscape and architecture photographers.</p>
<p><strong>Establishing new standards for full-frame DSLRs

</strong>Setting a new benchmark for full-frame cameras, the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R combine fast, instinctive DSLR handling with the newly-developed 50.6MP CMOS sensor, providing the flexibility to shoot a wide range of scenes and subjects, making it ideal for large format mediums, such as advertising billboards and magazine covers, where every pixel matters. The sensor’s advanced architecture provides</p>
<p>ISO 100-6400 sensitivity, further expandable to 50-12800, ensuring high quality images with low noise, accurate colours and wide dynamic range. For added flexibility, the cameras’ resolution enables three new in-camera crop shooting modes–1.3x, 1.6x and 1:1. Visible through the viewfinder, the crop modes deliver outstanding results, with stills at 19 MP even when cropped to 1.6x. Built to withstand the most demanding shoots, the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R’s dual DIGIC 6 processors provide the rapid performance and responsiveness required to deliver first-class images with exceptional colour reproduction. Both processors are designed to comfortably manage huge levels of image data from the 50.6MP sensor, whilst simultaneously reducing image noise and providing the freedom to shoot at five frames per second.</p>
<div data-canvas-width="236.2376">
<p><strong>Automatically exceptional</strong>

Created to ensure every detail of your exquisite landscape or high-fashion studio shoot is in focus, the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS Rfeature an advanced 61-point AF system, with 41 cross-type points, delivering incredible levels of image sharpness and accuracy across the frame. Both cameras comfortably maintain focus with moving subjects, using EOS Intelligent Tracking and Recognition AF (iTR) to track both faces and colour. To reduce image blur, Canon’s Mirror Vibration Control System uses cams to drive the cameras’ mirror up and down in a highly controlled fashion, avoiding all sudden stops and softening the shutter-release sound. Additionally, the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R’s 150k pixel RGB+IR metering sensor with Flicker Detection ensures images can be captured with consistent and accurate exposures under varying lighting scenarios, including florescent.</p>
<p><strong>Incredible detail and unrestricted creativity

</strong>Putting unrivalled image quality at your fingertips, the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R include a number of customisable modes and settings to ensure stunning results every time. A new Fine Detail Picture Style maximises the level of detail that can be achieved from the sensor, enabling advanced sharpness adjustment without the need for edit ing software. Popular creative modes, including Multiple Exposure and HDR, provide instant, in-camera creativity, while a built-in timer allows you to shoot over long periods and create stunning time lapse videos, without being tied to the camera or needing advanced software and excessive kit.</p>
<p><strong>First-class professional construction, customisable features

</strong>The EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R have been expertly constructed to allow you to operate quickly, regardless of the environment you’re shooting in. The 100% viewfinder with electronic overlay makes framing vital shots easy and can be customised to your preferred style. The large, 8.11cm (3.2”) Clear View II LCD screen, with an anti-reflective structure, minimises reflection or glare when reviewing shots and also acts as a visual and accessible dashboard of the most commonly used settings. The cameras’ new Custom Quick Control screen means that the type, size and position of icons are also easily customisable to the user or shooting scenario. Both cameras utilise Canon’s iconic design DNA–a highly durable body constructed from high-grade magnesium alloy to provide weather resilient shooting – ideal for landscape photographers who are dedicated to getting the perfect shot, whatever the weather.</p>
</div>
<div data-canvas-width="14.997839999999997">
<p><strong>EOS 5DS R: Engineered for the ultimate in DSLR image quality

</strong>When nothing but the absolute maximum level of detail possible will do, the EOS 5DS R features a low pass cancellation filter to ensure the sharpest possible results. Great for landscape photographers, where patterns are very often organic, the camera’s low pass cancellation filter produces the stunning level of detail required to turn agreat shot into an incredible shot.</p>
<p><strong>Optical Expertise: Introducing the EF 11-24mm f/4L USM

</strong>The EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R are compatible with Canon’s extensive EF lens range, spanning 71 models(2). Today Canon unveils the world’s widest-angle retilinearzoom lens (1), the EF 11-24mm f/4L USM. Perfect for photographers shooting landscape and architecture, the EF 11-24mm f/4L USM is designed to open up an entirely new world of creative opportunities, thanks to its super wide 11-24mm focal range. Boasting a newly designed optical structure, the lens features three aspherical lenses including a ground aspherical element, which maximises image quality and delivers minimal levels of distortion, while the body is rugged and robust enough to be employed in extreme weather conditions.</p>
<p><strong>EOS 5DS Key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li data-canvas-width="92.6256">50.6 MP CMOS sensor with dual DIGIC 6 processors</li>
<li data-canvas-width="301.0976">150K Pixel RGB+IR Metering Sensor</li>
<li data-canvas-width="253.6991999999999">Up to 5.0 Frames Per Second</li>
<li data-canvas-width="72.71679999999999">61-point AF</li>
<li data-canvas-width="164.97439999999997">Cropped Shooting</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>EOS 5DS R also includes:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li data-canvas-width="198.25999999999993">Low-pass cancellation filter</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>EF 11-24mm f/4L USM Key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li data-canvas-width="163.0424">Explore landscapes from an ultra-wide point of view</li>
<li data-canvas-width="237.24959999999993">The world’s widest-angle rectilinear zoom lens</li>
<li data-canvas-width="300.3983999999999">Minimal distortion – ideal for architecture and interiors</li>
<li data-canvas-width="513.9303999999998">Advanced lens coatings guard against ghosting and flare</li>
<li data-canvas-width="195.5736">Enjoy swift, near-silent AF, with full-time manual override</li>
<li data-canvas-width="379.8311999999998">Keep shooting even in tough weather conditions</li>
</ul>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.canonwatch.com/cw5-canon-eos-5ds-eos-5ds-r-ef-11-24mm-f4l-press-release-leaked/" target="_blank">CW</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
</div>
```


----------



## dkyeah (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

I'm wondering if Canon finally added the spot metering linked to the AF point… I don't understand why they keep that only on the 1D serie while Nikon offers it on most of their cameras :/
Other than that I'm quite excited about this announcement! Can't wait to compare it to the current Canon's bodies.


----------



## ijohnsson (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Is this fake? Why would there be so little detail and no price indication?


----------



## Rahul (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Is this still a rumor or fact? I see that CW has posted it under rumors while on CR it appears to be an official press release.


----------



## Rahul (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



ijohnsson said:


> Is this fake? Why would there be so little detail and no price indication?



An no clue as to availability


----------



## Oldcracker (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Now there'll be much consternation among those who wanted an ultimate, do everything superb body. ;D I'm just wondering what exactly is a low pass cancellation filter?


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

So, the 5DS R has a low pass cancellation filter instead of removing the low pass filter. Must be easier to do this than taking off the low pass filter. One would think this double filter would have a slight effect on final IQ?


----------



## Machaon (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



Rahul said:


> Is this still a rumor or fact? I see that CW has posted it under rumors while on CR it appears to be an official press release.



It's supposedly a leaked press release due for publication at 0600 hr GMT tomorrow. As a leak, it has to be treated as rumour. However, it's given a CW5 "as good as certain to be true", so the source must be top notch.

It's a bit odd that the 11-24mm isn't given more prominence, being such a unique lens.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



Oldcracker said:


> Now there'll be much consternation among those who wanted an ultimate, do everything superb body. ;D I'm just wondering what exactly is a low pass cancellation filter?



I believe this is what the Nikon D800E had - rather than removing the filter entirely (which is more complicated apparently), they added an extra layer which effectively has the opposite optical effect to the filter, thus cancelling it out. I think antialiasing filters use birefringence. No doubt there are folk here who can elaborate in a great deal more detail!


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



BeenThere said:


> So, the 5DS R has a low pass cancellation filter instead of removing the low pass filter. Must be easier to do this than taking off the low pass filter. One would think this double filter would have a slight effect on final IQ?



I think the micro lenses of the sensor are optimized WITH the low pass filter in the light path - if you omit it all optimization for lens + filter + microlenses is invalid.

Another reason might be that you have to adjust the PDAF unit/the software part which does AF based on PDAF data. The PDAF unit measures focus independently of the image plane so it is essential that this unit is adjusted correctly/software does correlation between PDAF data and the AF of the lens.


----------



## FlorentC (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



Oldcracker said:


> Now there'll be much consternation among those who wanted an ultimate, do everything superb body. ;D I'm just wondering what exactly is a low pass cancellation filter?



It sounds like it's similar to what Nikon did with the D800E.

Check out the "The D800E filter pack design" paragraph here: http://diglloyd.com/blog/2013/20130508_2-ReaderComment-NikonD800E-vs-Canon5DM3-sharpness-bludoll.html


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

The filter stack (at least in the past) has included the AA filter AND the IR filter. So to remove the filter stack altogether means the removal of the IR. It's probably easier to make a single manufacturing process and simply add a cancellation layer.


----------



## saveyourmoment (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

This press release sounds like they found the holy grail...


----------



## plam_1980 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

"Up to 5fps" - does it mean that 5fps will be the highest possible (in crop mode)? And not starting from 5fps for full mode as some were hoping?
Anyway for portraiture and landscape/architecture even 4 is more than enough and very tempting for me. Sorry bird-shooters, wait for 5D4 or get 7D2


----------



## RobbieHat (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Very interested. Can't wait for the reviews. As a landscape mainly shooter only decision is R or not. Read some on the impact over at the Nikon Forums but still questioning given real world results and impacts versus technical reviews. Any impressions would be appreciated.


----------



## gsealy (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

It will be interesting to read the reviews especially those comparing the two in terms of detail. I will wait a few years before diving in to get one of these. The price should drop off a bit by then and I should know the best choice for me. I can see potentially using the 'R' for landscape time lapse if the shutter clicks are cheap enough.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

No mentions of expanded DR and such, so I'm sure the usual suspects will begin complaining about that. I was hoping for built-in GPS, but otherwise, all looks great to me. I wonder if the body will be the same as the 5DIII - it would be nice if I didn't have to buy a new L-plate.


----------



## SPKoko (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Ohhhhh! They said the magic words!!!!

_ISO 100-6400 sensitivity, further expandable to 50-12800, ensuring high quality images with low noise, accurate colours and *wide dynamic range*._


----------



## Gcon (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

"accurate colours and wide dynamic range."

How accurate, and just how wide are we talking? 12 stops? 14 stops? 15? A man can dream 

Can't wait to see what DxO Labs think of this!

Echoing previous posters - yes it would be very handy to have spot metering linked to AF point! Would also like to have seen GPS, WiFi, NFC, exposure zebras and focus peaking. I guess they have to hold a few features back to get us to upgrade again in another few years. "Last Camera Syndrome" is fast approaching!


----------



## Triggyman (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



mackguyver said:


> No mentions of expanded DR and such, so I'm sure the usual suspects will begin complaining about that. I was hoping for built-in GPS, but otherwise, all looks great to me. I wonder if the body will be the same as the 5DIII - it would be nice if I didn't have to buy a new L-plate.



I had a quick look at my Facebook feed before driving off to work, and there were pictures of the 5Ds and R. I think what I saw was the CR post but I wonder why it's not showing here in the website. The bodies are very identical to the 5DIII. All Canon had to do probably was to swap the sensors.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



Triggyman said:


> I had a quick look at my Facebook feed before driving off to work, and there were pictures of the 5Ds and R. I think what I saw was the CR post but I wonder why it's not showing here in the website.



http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=24931.0


----------



## dtheune (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Does "Crop Mode" mean I can used my Sigma 1.8 18-35 Art lens, which was made for APS-C cameras?
Thanks.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

So same FPS in crop mode vs. non-crop mode? That would be disappointing.


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



dtheune said:


> Does "Crop Mode" mean I can used my Sigma 1.8 18-35 Art lens, which was made for APS-C cameras?
> Thanks.


If Canon was smart in firmware using cropped metering and reduced AF points, it would seem to be possible. Will have to wait for full specs.


----------



## David Hull (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



BeenThere said:


> So, the 5DS R has a low pass cancellation filter instead of removing the low pass filter. Must be easier to do this than taking off the low pass filter. One would think this double filter would have a slight effect on final IQ?


Nikon did the same thing in the "filter-less" D800 version that they released.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

To Dtheune Re:Crop mode: 
No, I would not use any APS-C lenses on FF cameras without checking on mirror clearance. Canon lens designers are "allowed" (by Canon policy) to use that extra space in the mirror box (smaller mirror on APS-C camera) to allow more rearward extension of elements. Try focusing your lens not connected to the camera, watch the back of the lens for elements sticking out at extremes of the focusing range. Third party manufacturers like Sigma are likely not to allow the lens designers to use rearward extension of elements during focusing, because Nikon has that policy for lens design so as to allow Nikon APS-C-coverage lenses to be used on FF cameras (with large mirror) when those cameras are shooting in crop mode. I imagine that the designers aim to keep necessary design changes to a minimum and try to have those changes between mounts only account for camera brand flange-to-sensor distance differences. This third party design standardization would help greatly in reducing manufacturing costs.

As for using your Sigma 18-35 in crop mode on a Canon FF camera, I would contact Sigma directly to find if the lens design has enough clearance. They might not be willing to say outright that it is ok, but they should be willing to provide some measurements. 

I am used to eyeballing old M42 lenses and guesstimating which are likely to be problems (hint: many wide angle retrofocal designs) when attached via adapter to my 6D. Old double gauss (fast normal, Zeiss calls the design "Planar") and telephoto designs are likely to be fine.


----------



## erjlphoto (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Congratulations, Canon. 

It will be interesting to see the sample images from both the s and the sr bodies.

Certainly sounds like it is geared toward the knowledgeable creative pro or at least semi-pro photographer. Refreshing alternative to the "One and Only" one size fits none entries from others.


----------



## gotfredsen (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

it does not make sense . :-\ Mark 3 has DIGIC 5+ image processor, 22.1 megapixels (5760 × 3840 pixels and does almost 2k Video the 5DS has Dual DIGIC 6 CPU with 50.6 Megapix . it should be able with the house power to do 4K easily ... the 1DC has Dual Digic 5 CPU and does 4K . something is wrong here . very wrong ...


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

It sure looks like an interesting pair of cameras. But I'm happy with my pair of 5DIII's, they seem to give me everything I currently photographically need. I think I'll be more suited with a 5DmkIV than a 5DIIIs/r.
I've never found 22mp to be lacking in detail, I've never found that I've needed more. I really like the current iso ability of my 5DIII's, but I suspect that the 5DIIIs/r will suck in comparison. 50mp of high iso mush is quite likely. 
Most of my work is hand held, fast apertures, wide open. I'm sure if you use a top tripod, great technique and stop your lenses down to f8 then you could utilize these camera's extra MP....otherwise, 22mp will be better suited.


----------



## dstppy (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



mackguyver said:


> No mentions of expanded DR and such, so *I'm sure the usual suspects will begin complaining about that.* I was hoping for built-in GPS, but otherwise, all looks great to me. I wonder if the body will be the same as the 5DIII - it would be nice if I didn't have to buy a new L-plate.



Yup. 50.6 MP is a huge STFU to the other whiners though 

Nearly fell off my chair laughing at a guy on a deals forum complaining the A7R wasn't supported in Dx0 v8 and claiming it was a 'popular camera model'.


----------



## Boykinally (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

If this ends up being true about the AA filter I wonder why they wouldn't go the way Nikon did on the 810. I shoot architecture and interiors and I know some photographers that have the Nikon 810 and the Sony A7 R and the are saying get the 5Ds R. If there is any moire you can fix it in LR., but of corse they shoot landscape and just don't know what might happen with perforated blinds and brick in what I shoot with the 5Ds R. I wonder if in the end if the is any big difference in sharpness/detail for that anyone would really notice between the 5DS and the 5DSR except pixel peepers…?


----------



## Joey (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

61 focus points, but only 41 of them cross-type, like the previous 5D. I wonder why the new camera didn't get the all-cross-type system of the 7DmkII?


----------



## gsealy (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



GMCPhotographics said:


> It sure looks like an interesting pair of cameras. But I'm happy with my pair of 5DIII's, they seem to give me everything I currently photographically need. I think I'll be more suited with a 5DmkIV than a 5DIIIs/r.
> I've never found 22mp to be lacking in detail, I've never found that I've needed more. I really like the current iso ability of my 5DIII's, but I suspect that the 5DIIIs/r will suck in comparison. 50mp of high iso mush is quite likely.
> Most of my work is hand held, fast apertures, wide open. I'm sure if you use a top tripod, great technique and stop your lenses down to f8 then you could utilize these camera's extra MP....otherwise, 22mp will be better suited.



I agree with your thoughts. I think in the near term I will upgrade by equipment with a high end Zeiss Otus lens to go with my 5DIII rather than spending similar money on the 5Ds. When and if I buy a 5Ds (after it proves out), that money spent on the Zeiss will work on the 5Ds too.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Interesting about having added a cancellation filter instead of removing the optical low-pass filter altogether. Some have commented that it might have to do with the size of the sensor stack, relationship to other filters (like IR filter) or manufacturing costs. Those all sound like very reasonable possibilities.

One other theory to throw in the mix: Removing the OLPF altogether leaves you with maximum jaggies, false detail and risk of moire. Could Canon have "tuned" the cancellation filter to reduce but not completely eliminate anti-aliasing? Perhaps Canon engineers found a sweet spot that balances high detail with an acceptable amount of aliasing and moire. This could also explain the increased cost for the R version.

I'd love to hear from sensor geeks about if that's possible/likely in this situation...


----------



## PerfectSavage (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

This isn't a legit release, not even for Canada.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



Joey said:


> 61 focus points, but only 41 of them cross-type, like the previous 5D. I wonder why the new camera didn't get the all-cross-type system of the 7DmkII?



Because the 7DII is intended to be a top-notch fast action camera, and the 5DS(r) is not. Those 65 cross-type AF points are designed to enable accurate tracking across the frame at ridiculous frame rates. A body designed specifically for studio/landscape photography doesn't need that.

It's hard to differentiate products if you put the best tech you have into every body. Putting the 7DII AF system in a studio/landscape body would be overkill and would dilute the flagship status of the 7DII system.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



gotfredsen said:


> it does not make sense . :-\ Mark 3 has DIGIC 5+ image processor, 22.1 megapixels (5760 × 3840 pixels and does almost 2k Video the 5DS has Dual DIGIC 6 CPU with 50.6 Megapix . it should be able with the house power to do 4K easily ... the 1DC has Dual Digic 5 CPU and does 4K . something is wrong here . very wrong ...



Because that's not what it was meant for. Canon is set to release a 5D4 in several months that will likely have 28ish MP and 4K internal. Because it's a 5 series, it'll be in the same price range. Trade off is lower resolution but added 4k and wider ISO range a la 5D3. They aren't going to put everything in this body. If it had 4k too, we'd be looking at $4500 body. If 4k is that important for you, wait for the 5D4 and/or 1DX2 later this year. This is studio/landscape stills machine.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



PerfectSavage said:


> This isn't a legit release, not even for Canada.



Not sure about the jab at Canada (I quite like my neighbors to the north  ), but I wondered about the authenticity a bit myself. Several typos can be found throughout the text. It would be pretty sloppy for something like that to be released.

That said, if it is a proper leak, then it's likely not a final draft -- especially with no mention of availability or price. We'll find out tomorrow...


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



Famateur said:


> Joey said:
> 
> 
> > 61 focus points, but only 41 of them cross-type, like the previous 5D. I wonder why the new camera didn't get the all-cross-type system of the 7DmkII?
> ...



Bingo. Stole my thunder. The new 65pt all cross will see it's FF debut in the 5D4 later this year, with and even better one yet to be unveiled in a 1DX2


----------



## Spiros Zaharakis (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



NancyP said:


> To Dtheune Re:Crop mode:
> No, I would not use any APS-C lenses on FF cameras without checking on mirror clearance. Canon lens designers are "allowed" (by Canon policy) to use that extra space in the mirror box (smaller mirror on APS-C camera) to allow more rearward extension of elements. Try focusing your lens not connected to the camera, watch the back of the lens for elements sticking out at extremes of the focusing range. Third party manufacturers like Sigma are likely not to allow the lens designers to use rearward extension of elements during focusing, because Nikon has that policy for lens design so as to allow Nikon APS-C-coverage lenses to be used on FF cameras (with large mirror) when those cameras are shooting in crop mode. I imagine that the designers aim to keep necessary design changes to a minimum and try to have those changes between mounts only account for camera brand flange-to-sensor distance differences. This third party design standardization would help greatly in reducing manufacturing costs.
> 
> As for using your Sigma 18-35 in crop mode on a Canon FF camera, I would contact Sigma directly to find if the lens design has enough clearance. They might not be willing to say outright that it is ok, but they should be willing to provide some measurements.
> ...


Entirely wrong.
Sigma 18-35 is designed for crop bodies but it does not have an EF-S mount. What you describe is about the EF-S mount lenses and so far only Canon has them.
Third party lenses are all EF mount.
All EF lenses will fit in any EF mount body with no issues whether it has a crop or FF sensor behind.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



Famateur said:


> PerfectSavage said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't a legit release, not even for Canada.
> ...



I saw a few places where words were "misspelled" by American standards, but not by British. "Revolutionises" They spell "Labor" as "Labour" and so on. I'm not sure they're typos as much as cultural variances.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



PureClassA said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Joey said:
> ...



Well, you know what they say about great minds.


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

I am just delighted Canon said the word "Landscape".


----------



## SwnSng (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Has Canon ever boasted "wide dynamic range" before in their Press Releases?

"ISO 100-6400 sensitivity, further expandable to 50-12800, ensuring high quality images with low noise, accurate colours and _*wide dynamic range*_. "


----------



## bholliman (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Exciting day in Canon-land. Biggest announcement day in several years.

I'll be interested to see the reviews on the 5Ds and 5DsR. I don't have any plans to buy either of these bodies or the new 11-24mm lens in the foreseeable future, but curious to see what they can do. 

I'm content with my 2+ year old 6D and probably will be for another year or two. Currently I'm still concentrating on adding to my lens collection as quickly as I can without upsetting my wife. My next purchases will be either a 100-400 II or 300 2.8 II. Probably at least 6 months off since I'm currently in the dog house...


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



bholliman said:


> Currently I'm still concentrating on adding to my lens collection as quickly as I can without upsetting my wife. My next purchases will be either a 100-400 II or 300 2.8 II. Probably at least 6 months off since I'm currently in the dog house...



I got the 300 2.8 II last year. Definitely a hold-your-breath purchase; but I have no regrets. Its an amazing machine that does sports photography (along with its 400 cousin) very very well.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



bholliman said:


> Currently I'm still concentrating on adding to my lens collection as quickly as I can without upsetting my wife. My next purchases will be either a 100-400 II or 300 2.8 II. Probably at least 6 months off since I'm currently in the dog house...



You know the "dress in the closet" trick, don't you? It goes like this:

1. She buys a dress she's been wanting for a long time.
2. Instead of saying anything about it, she puts it in the back of the closet and saves the receipt.
3. Six months later, she wears the dress to dinner.
4. You say, "Where did you get that dress? Aren't we saving to replace the carpet?"
5. She says, "Oh this old thing? I've had it for months. You haven't noticed?"
6. You say, "Nope. I've never scene it before."
7. She digs out the receipt and says, "See -- I've had it for a long time. I'm surprised you've only just noticed me wearing it tonight."
8. Not to be in the doghouse for "failing to notice" months earlier, you say, "Sorry honey. You look amazing."

Should work with lenses, too.  The hard part will be not using the new lens for six months!


----------



## SwnSng (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



Famateur said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > Currently I'm still concentrating on adding to my lens collection as quickly as I can without upsetting my wife. My next purchases will be either a 100-400 II or 300 2.8 II. Probably at least 6 months off since I'm currently in the dog house...
> ...



My wife applies the same tactic, where do they learn this stuff?


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Worth noting that Canon Europe appears to have pulled the press release from its site. ... Somebody got a phone call ;-)


----------



## ctrvs666 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

I am a 5DM2 hold over because I never felt the 5d3 was worth spending the extra $ on. I do scenic still photography and once in a blue moon weddings (I do great weddings, just hate it). I have no interest in Video. I am not a film purist but I can see their point. This just might be the right box for the still purist.

I am frankly seeing this as a logical split between portrait/scenic and the swiss army knife approach of the 5dm3 and perhaps the 5dm4 that will do everything in one box. 

I am very interested in moving to a better camera and the Nikon 810e and Sony A7 have been getting good review from scenic photographers but I am not willing to replace all my glass and start over. I knew that Canon would change and a little patience would prove prudent. I am more than ready to replace my 5DM2, having said that--I have had many incredible images with this body and do not feel that I have been short changed in the last 5 years or so. I think I will be one of the first to order or pre-order the R version.


----------



## Oldcracker (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Just thinkin' that Nikon brought out the D800 & D800E at (nearly?) the same time, and the D810 was the update to both of those. The D800E was initially said to be without the OLPF; it later came out that it had one but that it was electronically disabled. The D810, if I remember correctly, has no physical OLPF (perhaps other filters in a stack?).

Could it be that Nikon simply found far greater acceptance for the no OLPF design? And are we looking at a similar scenario over time? I've read several posts here and elsewhere that point to a high MP sensor inherently having fewer problems with moire. Hmmm - lots of ifs and suppositions here. The early reviews and tests are going to be of great value in determining which of these bodies fits your needs best.

My pocketbook is really afraid that one of these is going to severely deplete it ;D.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



SwnSng said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > You know the "dress in the closet" trick, don't you?
> ...



I think it comes with the second X chromosome. With that leg missing (making ours a Y chromosome), perhaps we have to learn such clever cunning from other sources...


----------



## weilin (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



> Visible through the viewfinder, the crop modes deliver outstanding results, with stills at 19 MP even when cropped to 1.6x.



Does that mean the image will be magnified in the optical viewfinder in crop mode? Or will the optical viewfinder be "cropped" when in crop mode?


----------



## paulrossjones (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

This is the best news I could expect for my needs for a camera. I shoot adverting and I am having to shoot multiple shots together as the file size of the 5dmk3 is not large enough. Often shots get cropped, or a wide shot has to also cover a vertical, and 23mp struggles with this.
Its been a long wait and in the mean time I have purchased a d800, d810, and a sony a7r, none of them came close to the handling and usability of the 5dmk3. both the nikons and the sony obviously had a better file, and had better dynamic range.
but the nikons focus was very inaccurate when the conditions were dark (i.e. shooting at f1.4, 60th, 8000iso). i shot alongside the canon and only the canon could focus. I tested the cameras side by side for two weeks of shooting and the nikon just couldn't focus nearly as well. The colour of the nikons file out of the camera is off as well, the canons was far better as a starting point. This was the opinion of my retoucher who far preferred the canon files.
The sony was just a painful camera to use. The evf is very hard to use as it isn't very detailed- i.e., you can't see the expression of someone you are shooting if they further back full length from the camera. The evf also lags badly and smudges when its dark. The controls are painful as well.

Canon on the other hand is a dream to use with both the controls and the menus. I bet this camera will do everything that the mk3 did but just a bit better. I would have liked decent video on this, but its not that important. 
This camera should be the nail in the coffin for my use of medium format. 

paul


----------



## stein (Feb 5, 2015)

*Full frame & crop + internal IS??*

Does this mean you will have FF, 1.3x and 1.6x in one and the same camera?
AND additional internal IS Image stabilizer??
Great for animal/bird-geeks as myself, and to have extreme quality in landscapes/astro!
Hope for tests soon!
Stein - Norway
5Diii, 7D, 60D, 300/2.8L IS ++


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



paulrossjones said:


> The sony was just a painful camera to use. The evf is very hard to use as it isn't very detailed- i.e., you can't see the expression of someone you are shooting if they further back full length from the camera. The evf also lags badly and smudges when its dark.



I rented a Sony A7R to complement my 5D3 during a two-week fall trip last year. While I loved the 36MP and better DR; the EVF was unusable for careful filter and compositional work. Its really bad when yellow aspens look green in the viewfinder, let alone try to figure out the placement of a ND Grad. Focus Peaking was nice however. My takeaway after two weeks - the A7R would be a fine alternate camera back - work and composite with the 5D, then replace with the A7R. Had Canon not announced a high MP, that would have been my 2015 strategy. But thankfully the 5DS is here so I can work everything out in the primary.

Now this is not a slam on Mirrorless... The A7R is a breakthrough camera. I just think EVF technology needs to improve. 

For me personally, I think I will long-term be a DSLR guy - I see better than 20/20 at long (not so good close with contacts), so I want to keep that viewing advantage while I still have it.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Crop mode!!!

Yes add that to the 5D Mk IV please, 10 megapixels after cropping is plenty for me


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



Arkarch said:


> paulrossjones said:
> 
> 
> > The sony was just a painful camera to use. The evf is very hard to use as it isn't very detailed- i.e., you can't see the expression of someone you are shooting if they further back full length from the camera. The evf also lags badly and smudges when its dark.
> ...



This doesn't make any sense to me. 

Why does color matter through the viewfinder if shooting RAW? You shoot RAW right?

How on Earth is it hard to place filters using the EVF? I use my Live View LCD for this very specific reason. Why is an EVF different? Why can't you use the rear LCD? 

The word "unusable" brings images in my mind of people in infomercials who fall off a cliff when trying to eat their morning cereal with a regular spoon. Or can't open a cabinet without ripping the door off and having the house fall down. 

I'm only being partially snarky, as I have not used the EVF in the A7, but I've used enough of them to question what you are having issues with? Just curious.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

The jury is still out for DR and low ISO noise, so we´ll have to wait a bit longer for that. But what I have seen looks very positive and very close to what I have been waiting for.

Ergonimics unchanged and still best in the business.

A well damped and quiet mirror is good news. The consequence is a lower max fps, also for the crop modes, than some seem to want. But personally, for this camera, 5fps will be plenty for me. And it is pretty obvious that such a design will be a limiting factor on how fast it can get.

No mention of support for other focusing screens, where my interest is to have a high precision screen for my fast manual focus primes. I hope they don´t repeat the poor (non-existent) support on the 5DIII. And for a camera like this, they should accommodate the use of high quality manual focus lenses.

Video functionality is of no interest to me. I would be glad to have a mode where I could remove all video functionality and have all menus fully focused on photography.

WiFi would have been nice, but not something I worry about. Neither is GPS.

Still wondering how good/bad high ISO will be, but that is less important. I´ll be waiting for the new 1DX2 for that, improved AF and high fps.

Built in radio control for flashes would have been nice, but I already have what I need, so I can live with not having that. 1/200s sync is a bit disappointing, but no surprise. Having HSS helps.


----------



## jrista (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



mackguyver said:


> No mentions of expanded DR and such, so I'm sure the usual suspects will begin complaining about that. I was hoping for built-in GPS, but otherwise, all looks great to me. I wonder if the body will be the same as the 5DIII - it would be nice if I didn't have to buy a new L-plate.




No mention of _tttmnbso*_, but they did mention the noise reduction of the DIGIC 6. Given the performance of the 7D II, which did not really gain much on the RN front (half an electron relative to the 70D), I suspect there will be less banding and lower dark current, but I don't expect the read noise to change much from the 6D. 


With a lower frame rate, the ADC units could operate at a lower frequency. That could help reduce read noise...but I don't know in absolute certainty that the ADC units (I guess 12 of them in the 5Ds series?) are where the bulk of the RN comes from. I assume so, but it remains to be seen if a lower frame rate helps much on that front or not. 


At the very least, we should have lower dark current, which should improve high ISO performance. Not sure it will do much for low ISO performance, especially in the sub-second exposure time range. Less pattern noise as well, which would be good. But _tttmnbso*_, I still don't hope for much. I'm waiting for tests.


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



PhotographyFirst said:


> Arkarch said:
> 
> 
> > paulrossjones said:
> ...



For composition, knowing where the yellow, orange, and green aspens are is helpful. Yes, that is a narrow example, but what I am saying is - the A7R EVF is not an accurate representation of the scene.

As for ND Grad filters, I can see the change in exposure through the 5D3 viewfinder. I can not discriminate as well with 5D3 Live View (especially a soft 0.3) - I always go back to the viewfinder for that final lineup.

Beyond that, your own personal experience and those of others may help evaluate your usability of the EVF. And I do put in the caveat that I see better long, so that may be part of my own experience.

(yes, I shoot RAW. I also have 10-bit/channel calibrated workflow; and do extensive color harmony - but it all starts at the source, and color does impact composition)


----------



## paulrossjones (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



PhotographyFirst said:


> Arkarch said:
> 
> 
> > paulrossjones said:
> ...



Unusable is completely accurate when you are shooting a advertisement and the person is very small in frame and you are trying to catch certain expressions. I guess you can look over the camera with your eyes, but that defeats the use of the EVF. I tried really hard to shoot a girl running through the woods for an advertisement and I just couldn't see what I was doing with the A7R, it was like looking at a old VHS video , delayed and smudged.

Of cause RAW is used! The colour is off with nikons, it can be fixed, but it is more work. Theres a weird green tone in the skin tones that tricky to fix. The canon skin tone are far better straight out of camera. All my retouchers have said this as well. 

My post is based on shooting the sony A7R, the d800, the 810 and the canon 5dmk3 all together and alternating for a few months. I did own all of these cameras for a time (although i have sold the nikons now). 

I do believe EVF's are the future, but they really aren't there yet! This is probably why arri has released a optical viewfinder alexa- i have heard all the complaints about EVF's from many DP's I have worked beside. 

paul


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



Eldar said:


> The jury is still out for DR and low ISO noise, so we´ll have to wait a bit longer for that. But what I have seen looks very positive and very close to what I have been waiting for.
> 
> Ergonimics unchanged and still best in the business.
> 
> ...


The Jury is still out on that AF-point Linked Spot metering. So Useful, So underrated.

Edit: I Also noticed the rear of the camera doesn't have the nice new Lever of the 7D2. So perhaps this body was in development for along time and just kept basically the 5D3 and stuck a new sensor in.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



SPKoko said:


> Ohhhhh! They said the magic words!!!! _ISO 100-6400 sensitivity, further expandable to 50-12800, ensuring high quality images with low noise, accurate colours and *wide dynamic range*._



Not specifying the exact dr isn't a good sign, it's not like they're shy to throw around numeric spec data in this press release in other areas :-\ ... on the other hand it's strange that they mention it at all if they don't have something to show.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



Marsu42 said:


> SPKoko said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhh! They said the magic words!!!! _ISO 100-6400 sensitivity, further expandable to 50-12800, ensuring high quality images with low noise, accurate colours and *wide dynamic range*._
> ...


That was my thought, too. All of Canon's current cameras have low noise, accurate colors, and wide dynamic range - compared to film, older cameras, etc.. Compared to SoNikon SoPentax, etc., maybe not so much, but Canon doesn't specify.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Within three days of release, you'll know all about the ISO noise and DR.

If it's really great Canon will have some raws ready on announcement.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



Marsu42 said:


> SPKoko said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhh! They said the magic words!!!! _ISO 100-6400 sensitivity, further expandable to 50-12800, ensuring high quality images with low noise, accurate colours and *wide dynamic range*._
> ...


True. Canon has touted their DR horn like crazy when they were the market leader in DR.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



RLPhoto said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > The jury is still out for DR and low ISO noise, so we´ll have to wait a bit longer for that. But what I have seen looks very positive and very close to what I have been waiting for.
> ...


Agree. AF-point linked spot metering is very useful. I suspect the 7DII lever is saved for the 5DIV.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



Eldar said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


I mentioned it before on this forum, but what about this feature? Maybe magic lantern could make it.

Link the cropping and amount of cropping to the AF point and metering. The metering should be able to tell where the subject is in the frame and how large it is. The camera could then crop down to a certain sensitivity level to reduce file size and increase FPS. By knowing where the subject is, it could crop around it and not limit the photographer to just cropping the center of the image. This would be bonus for birds in flight where using crop mode put you at risk of clipping a wing or head out of the crop zone. It could also have a fail-safe that reverted to full frame if the subject is too large for cropping or too far outside the AF zone.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

The fact that they mention dynamic range again for the first time in years and years is a quite promising sign! ;D

OTOH the fact that it appears to still be stuck at 5fps even in cropped mode while the Nikons go to 7fps is a pretty mega turn off, especially since it appears that the video will absolutely stink on it (by today's standards) and be both much less usable and with far worse IQ than 5D3 + ML video.

So it seems that Canon did, one hopes, finally move us into wide dynamic range world (although it does still remain to be proven and it might just be some big new stride at high ISO only or something) but they are still being Canon in not even being willing to put in even just a 5D3 class mirror box to at least get it to a key 6fps for action.

Fact of the matter is the Nikon cameras are a lot more all around since they can hit not only 6fps but even 7fps in cropped modes and are thus pretty fine for action and then they can drop into 36MP FF high DR for low ISO landscapes and such. The D810 is awesome for field sports action and wildlife with the decent 36MP reach and 7fps speed and then awesome for landscapes with the 36MP FF with high DR. That is a much more rounded camera overall IMO. (of course the lenses and UI are worse IMO)

This does offer more reach for wildlife than the D810, but you have to think it won't be too long before Nikon comes out with their 50MP cam with high low ISO DR and that it will hit 7fps in cropped mode.

If it had high low ISO DR and good video or high low ISO DR and became a bit of an action camera in cropped wildlife/field sports mode then you'd be talking, but it seems like it will deliver only 1 of the 3 (and the 1 is not yet a guarantee). At the very least if it does end up delivering the DR at least we know Canon is finally back in the game for sensors though and not a lost cause brand.

It still seems that Nikon will soon release a camera that will be an equal or better body in every way though. Of course it is true that the Canon lens line-up is much nicer (not a small thing by any means) and many prefer the Canon UI by a fair bit.

I'm a bit bummed that Canon had to be Canon and cripple the mirror box to sub-5D3 levels and prevent it from cranking out fps in cropped modes.

Sure the 5D4 will deliver the speed and hopefully video and DR, but then it won't have the reach for wildlife this one does.

The 7D2 has the speed and the reach but not the FF or DR for landscapes or the video.

They always have to leave one or more things out from each, even in the cases where it would've been trivial to allow for the extra thing.

With punting the video so badly on this, I thought they'd then knock every stills aspect out of the park. They may have for static stuff, but punted on the higher fps in cropped modes thing.


----------



## benperrin (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



ctrvs666 said:


> I am a 5DM2 hold over because I never felt the 5d3 was worth spending the extra $ on. I do scenic still photography and once in a blue moon weddings (I do great weddings, just hate it). I have no interest in Video. I am not a film purist but I can see their point. This just might be the right box for the still purist.
> 
> I am frankly seeing this as a logical split between portrait/scenic and the swiss army knife approach of the 5dm3 and perhaps the 5dm4 that will do everything in one box.
> 
> I am very interested in moving to a better camera and the Nikon 810e and Sony A7 have been getting good review from scenic photographers but I am not willing to replace all my glass and start over. I knew that Canon would change and a little patience would prove prudent. I am more than ready to replace my 5DM2, having said that--I have had many incredible images with this body and do not feel that I have been short changed in the last 5 years or so. I think I will be one of the first to order or pre-order the R version.


I think I'm in the same boat as you. Looking forward to the upgrade.


----------



## benperrin (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



Marsu42 said:


> Not specifying the exact dr isn't a good sign, it's not like they're shy to throw around numeric spec data in this press release in other areas :-\ ... on the other hand it's strange that they mention it at all if they don't have something to show.


It's just a press release. We'll know soon enough but my money is on d810 like dynamic range. The megapixels seem to always get the marketing though. Not long till we know. This part is better than Christmas for me!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

" For added flexibility, the cameras’ resolution enables three new in-camera crop shooting modes–1.3x, 1.6x and 1:1. Visible through the viewfinder, the crop modes deliver outstanding results, with stills at 19 MP even when cropped to 1.6x."

Bah why no fps increase though as with Nikon? Nikon turns from a high MP landscape cam into a high-speed action/wildlife/sports cam in 1.5x mode.

The 5Ds has more than enough power to drive 1.6x at even 10fps if they wanted and even the old 5D3 mirror box re-used could have drive it at 6fps at least.


----------



## bgran8 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

No wifi, no nfc? Has anyone heard anything different? That is a great feature for landscape photography!


----------



## AmbientLight (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Sorry, but I don't understand why some already complain about spec details. We still only know some features, but not all. Speculation about additional features is fine, but I don't see a reason for complaining before at least the entire specs have been published by Canon.

I am not even sure that press release draft is for real, like why would someone involved leak the text of the press release? Then again the text appears to be well written and if it is a fake, then at least it is a pretty good one!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> SwnSng said:
> 
> 
> > Has Canon ever boasted "wide dynamic range" before in their Press Releases?
> ...



I wouldn't necessarily say it's indicative of anything more than the competition in the market they're targeting, which specifically mentions Dynamic Range any number of places.
http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Products/Product/dslr-cameras/D810.html


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



AmbientLight said:


> Sorry, but I don't understand why some already complain about spec details. We still only know some features, but not all. Speculation about additional features is fine, but I don't see a reason for complaining before at least the entire specs have been published by Canon.
> 
> I am not even sure that press release draft is for real, like why would someone involved leak the text of the press release? Then again the text appears to be well written and if it is a fake, then at least it is a pretty good one!


Don't walk into the slaughter house and complain about the smell.


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> dtheune said:
> 
> 
> > Does "Crop Mode" mean I can used my Sigma 1.8 18-35 Art lens, which was made for APS-C cameras?
> ...



I used to do that with the 5D2.
But forget the 1.6 X crop, the new 1/1 ratio crop is ideal for the 18-35f1.8, you just get dark corners and the rest of the image is pretty decent.
it shoots best at 22mm-24mm on full frame, otherwise the barrel and pincushion distortion are pretty bad, but that's not really so terrible since you probably want wide angles if you're using this on full frame anyway.
The 1.3x crop is going to be really interesting as well.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



NancyP said:


> To Dtheune Re:Crop mode:
> No, I would not use any APS-C lenses on FF cameras without checking on mirror clearance. Canon lens designers are "allowed" (by Canon policy) to use that extra space in the mirror box (smaller mirror on APS-C camera) to allow more rearward extension of elements. Try focusing your lens not connected to the camera, watch the back of the lens for elements sticking out at extremes of the focusing range. Third party manufacturers like Sigma are likely not to allow the lens designers to use rearward extension of elements during focusing, because Nikon has that policy for lens design so as to allow Nikon APS-C-coverage lenses to be used on FF cameras (with large mirror) when those cameras are shooting in crop mode. I imagine that the designers aim to keep necessary design changes to a minimum and try to have those changes between mounts only account for camera brand flange-to-sensor distance differences. This third party design standardization would help greatly in reducing manufacturing costs.
> 
> As for using your Sigma 18-35 in crop mode on a Canon FF camera, I would contact Sigma directly to find if the lens design has enough clearance. They might not be willing to say outright that it is ok, but they should be willing to provide some measurements.
> ...


A buddy of mine shaved the mirror on his 5D classic years ago to accommodate some alt glass he was using but a modification like this is not for the faint of heart...


----------



## jrista (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > No mentions of expanded DR and such, so I'm sure the usual suspects will begin complaining about that. I was hoping for built-in GPS, but otherwise, all looks great to me. I wonder if the body will be the same as the 5DIII - it would be nice if I didn't have to buy a new L-plate.
> ...




As far as I know, Canon has been calling their sensors "wide dynamic range" for a very long time:


http://www.canon.com/technology/canon_tech/explanation/35mm.html



> Canon's CMOS sensors feature large size and high resolution*1 (Up to approximately 22.3 million pixels with a 35 mm full-frame CMOS sensor), excellent sensitivity (low noise), and a wide dynamic range.



Nothing new here, as far as I can tell. I'll believe the camera has more dynamic range when it's been demonstrated through actual testing to have more dynamic range. Been burned by Canon on that front (heh, same as you, saw "wide dynamic range" used in one of Canon's 1D X pages back when it was first announced) too many times to trus they have done anything on that front.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> But could they honestly release a camera with 2007 video, 5fps max (when Nikon gets to 7fps in crop), 2007 level low ISO DR (which is so far 2 parts WORSE than the 5D3 and one part equal) and simply double the MP count and that is all she has to offer?
> 
> I mean really then, compared to the 5D3 it would offer: worse for SNR, worse for fps, worse for video, the same for DR and the only thing better is a doubled MP count??



Of course they could, and for those that are what Canon believe are the target market none of your bullet points are worth a damn.

If I wanted 50MP files for the product and studio work I do then it would suit me fine, fps, video, and low iso DR are irrelevant as they are all plenty good enough already. If I was a pro landscaper printing big then again the specs are fine, I'd just use my normal techniques and have much bigger files. If I wanted a 'crop mode' I'd get a 7D MkII as it would do the entire job much better anyway. If I wanted video then I'd probably not be using my studio camera for it anyway............


----------



## Famateur (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



jrista said:


> As far as I know, Canon has been calling their sensors "wide dynamic range" for a very long time:
> 
> 
> http://www.canon.com/technology/canon_tech/explanation/35mm.html



I think you're right. I seem to remember them referring to one of the recent bodies (either 7DII or 70D) as having "wide dynamic range". 

My guesses, in order of my estimate of probability are these:

1. Canon sensor, some improvement in dynamic range, but nothing earth-shattering.
2. Canon sensor, significant improvement in dynamic range (maybe with something like PureClassA reminded us: http://www.slrlounge.com/patent-basis-canons-rumored-new-sensors-2015/)
3. Sony sensor, Sony dynamic range.

Cautiously hopeful that it's something new and impressive, despite probabilities...


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



If it does what it supposed to do, rather than what you expect it to do, then yes.

Look these new cameras, the 5DS and 5DS R, are not 5D MkIII replacements, they are nothing to do with the 5D MkIII and 5D MkIV either, they are different tools that are more finely tuned for different users. They are not intended to be the best general purpose camera ever made, which I firmly believe at this point the 5D MkIII is, they are refinements of that Canon 5D marque to widen their appeal to a very nuanced clientele.

I think the unfortunate thing about the route Canon has taken is we will get no end of utter garbage about how this 5D can't do what that 5D can with no regard for the fact that that isn't what it is designed to do or sold as doing.

The 5D MkIV will be the 5D MkIII replacement, it will need 'better' everything than the 5D MkIII. The 5DS and 5DS R are 1DS MkIII replacements for the kinds of people that used to drop $7,000 on a 135 format camera. For those people a pair of 5DS/5DS R's make a lot of sense, they already get 'better' everything (that is important to them) even with the seemingly modest improvements talked about.

There will never be a camera that has the best of everything in it, there can't be. We now have a split 5D line as we used to have a split 1 series line. People never bitched about why the 1D couldn't do what the 1DS could or visa versa, get used to the new family and the split feature set.


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Just a mini-rant - 

Can everyone else be happy that some of us photographers who primarily do landscape work now have a camera that does what we would like it to do?

Some of us were rather bummed that the 5D3 did not have all the resolution and dynamic range that we had hoped for. But we got by. We even endured the Nikon exodus knowing our glass was worth the patience. Now (we think we have) something for our 100 ISO, Mirror Up, Remote Shutter boring lives that can produce no-compromise 30" 300 DPI color-optimized CFA high DR images for our customers. When I am up at 4 am to be on a dawn shoot, that is what I want - something that might get us closer to the $36000 Phase One or 8x10 Large Format film scanned cams used by Las Vegas Strip gallery pros (closer, no, not equal, but competitive enough)

This is not your next gen 5D4. That comes in the fall by best accounts. I hope we can bash about ISO and FPS and 4K Video and WiFi and GPS and Pop-up Flash then. I know, a boring WPPI at the MGM. And maybe a punt on a higher FPS sports season. Or a lack of cooler Vimeos. But we landscapers have been waiting a long time.

/rant (and with a smile!)


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



Arkarch said:


> Can everyone else be happy that some of us photographers who primarily do landscape work now have a camera that does what we would like it to do?



No, they can not.

They didn't get what they wanted in a camera and they have to vent.

Just enjoy that some of us did get what we wanted.

I suggest you ignore it and be ready to hit the pre-order in a few hours.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Arkarch, I think I said the same thing in a different way. Roll on the people who can get the very best out of these new cameras, it isn't for me or my market at this point, but I can well see the people who do want it.

Funnily enough for the occasional uses I could get out of them I could do without AF too, I always MF with the 17TS-E (duh!) and the 100 L Macro when I do product work, can you imagine the backlash if it had no AF? Yet I would guess that for the target market AF is next to useless.


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



privatebydesign said:


> Arkarch, I think I said the same thing in a different way. Roll on the people who can get the very best out of these new cameras, it isn't for me or my market at this point, but I can well see the people who do want it.
> 
> Funnily enough for the occasional uses I could get out of them I could do without AF too, I always MF with the 17TS-E (duh!) and the 100 L Macro when I do product work, can you imagine the backlash if it had no AF? Yet I would guess that for the target market AF is next to useless.



I would have taken a high mp body years ago, with no AF, no extra features, it would have only had to shoot raw format, it only had to save in the largest format, it could have only shoot a frame a second and no video. I would have made it my landscape camera and would have been very happy. 

However only a few of us would have bought it.


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



privatebydesign said:


> Arkarch, I think I said the same thing in a different way. Roll on the people who can get the very best out of these new cameras, it isn't for me or my market at this point, but I can well see the people who do want it.
> 
> Funnily enough for the occasional uses I could get out of them I could do without AF too, I always MF with the 17TS-E (duh!) and the 100 L Macro when I do product work, can you imagine the backlash if it had no AF? Yet I would guess that for the target market AF is next to useless.



Thanks, and yes I picked up on your take a bit.

I agree on AF - most all my landscape shooting (and as you can see by the healthy dose of MF-only lenses in the footer) is Manual Focus. I need that control. 

But I will take advantage of AF for my Motorsports work - nothing like a rocketship focus with a 300 / 2.8 II. In fact, I expect some fabulous deep-cropping with this machine - take the 300 + the TC 2.0 on a 8688 x 5792 canvas and well.. magic!


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Availability June according to B&H

They have them up.


----------



## Photo_e (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



takesome1 said:


> Availability June according to B&H
> 
> They have them up.



Revised Specs from the B&H site, too:

50.6MP Full-Frame CMOS Sensor
Dual DIGIC 6 Image Processors
3.2" 1,040K-Dot ClearView II LCD Monitor
Full HD 1080p Video Recording at 30 fps
61-Point High Density Reticular AF
150,000-Pixel RGB+IR Metering Sensor
ISO 100-6400; 5.0 fps Burst Shooting
Anti-Flicker Compensation
User-Selectable Shutter Release Time Lag
Dual Compact Flash and SD Media Slots

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119026-REG/canon_0581c002_eos_5ds_dslr_camera.html



EDIT: Some other interesting points from the B&H product description:

- Dual CF & SD media slots.
- Intelligent Viewfinder II with the ability to display custom info either beside or overlaid on the viewfinder image (including grid lines, level, camera settings, etc...)
- 3.2" LCD has 1040k-dot resolution and 170º viewing angle.
- USB 3.0.
- No onboard Wifi. They mention that wifi is only available through the usb slot with the Canon WFT-E7.
- Time Release lag setting delays the shutter until mirror vibrations have subsided.

-


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Thanks takesome...

Yeah, June 2015,,, at 3700 and 3900 (R)

Well, ok, in time for summer and fall shooting. Might relax my capital expenditure needs a bit if I have two more months to wait.


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Adorama has more detail in specs

Do a search for 5Ds R, for some reason 5Ds returns a blank screen.


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



takesome1 said:


> Adorama has more detail in specs
> 
> Do a search for 5Ds R, for some reason 5Ds returns a blank screen.



Thanks - actually the BH specs page is pretty robust.

I heard news of a 50MP Sony release... it would be interesting to see if the resolution specs line up.


----------



## raptor3x (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



Arkarch said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > Adorama has more detail in specs
> ...



It's pretty clearly not a Sony sensor. DPReview is claiming similar RAW dynamic range as in the 5D3.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



privatebydesign said:


> Look these new cameras, the 5DS and 5DS R, are not 5D MkIII replacements, they are nothing to do with the 5D MkIII and 5D MkIV either, they are different tools that are more finely tuned for different users. They are not intended to be the best general purpose camera ever made, which I firmly believe at this point the 5D MkIII is, they are refinements of that Canon 5D marque to widen their appeal to a very nuanced clientele.
> 
> I think the unfortunate thing about the route Canon has taken is we will get no end of utter garbage about how this 5D can't do what that 5D can with no regard for the fact that that isn't what it is designed to do or sold as doing.
> 
> ...



Well said.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



Famateur said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Look these new cameras, the 5DS and 5DS R, are not 5D MkIII replacements, they are nothing to do with the 5D MkIII and 5D MkIV either, they are different tools that are more finely tuned for different users. They are not intended to be the best general purpose camera ever made, which I firmly believe at this point the 5D MkIII is, they are refinements of that Canon 5D marque to widen their appeal to a very nuanced clientele.
> ...



Fully agree.


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

Yes and if some knocked your door with one and offered you a straight swap.... You would of course say no.

GET REQL!


----------



## Woody (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



raptor3x said:


> It's pretty clearly not a Sony sensor. DPReview is claiming similar RAW dynamic range as in the 5D3.



Saw this. Very disappointed. We'll see how the tests turn out...


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



mrsfotografie said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



And I'll add "NAILED IT" to that chain


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



dilbert said:


> Why the 4 month lead time?
> 
> That I don't get.



To beat any 50MP Sony announcement, this means Canon were 'the first', all bull of course but that is the way of the world.


----------



## bgran8 (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

I will be waiting to see what the A7R II looks like. It's hard to beat that Sony sensor, so I wish Canon would have joined them with the 50 mp sensor. I love Canon cameras, but I am not a fan of their sensors.


----------



## RobertG. (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



bgran8 said:


> I will be waiting to see what the A7R II looks like. It's hard to beat that Sony sensor, so I wish Canon would have joined them with the 50 mp sensor. I love Canon cameras, but I am not a fan of their sensors.



+1! Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*

It's amazing that nearly every part of the 5Ds/R camera shell is a completely new molding. It looks almost the same as the 5DIII and yet every part is different. The most obvious changes are the radius of each edge, on the 5DIII they are smoother. On the S/R they are tighter and sharper. Canon are able to make a completely new camera look just like the old one! Sweet!


----------



## Creative69 (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Press Release*



privatebydesign said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Agreed...
The world is a strange place indeed, things can be crystal clear for some and totally lost on others. Canon have stepped out of the normal and the same people that have been asking for it now can't understand it! The new ADDITIONS to the 5 D family are a stroke of genius IMHO, medium format quality (maybe) in a compact body compatible with all your current 5D accessories etc... . I will echo what many have already said the 5D Mk3 is probably the most complete camera on the market period so why would / should Canon change what is so good. YES people it is not a Mark 3 replacement so stop expecting it to be, save your slagging for August. I'm convinced most of the negative comments on here are from trolling Nikon users anyway. Anyway back to the genius of Canon, remember when Apple brought out the iPad and it was marketed as a new class of device? Of course there were tablets out at the time but Apple were convinced this would better what was already available and be even more accessible. Well would I ever be able to afford a medium format camera? Probably not, but a 5Ds.... and....I can still utilise my investment in lenses, L bracket, power adaptor etc! Well hell yes I will take two. The only downside is file size, but consider this the ratio of storage versus cost is constantly falling so standard hard drives sizes will continue to increase and all will balance itself out once again. Keep moving Canon I love it! Real pioneers don't look at other brands and play on their terms they create their own rules and standards even if the average joe fails to grasp it.


----------

